# Chloe's luxating patella surgery



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So I took Chloe in yesterday here was a picture of her on the way to the hospital 











Here are pictures of her after surgery 



























So far since we have been home I was able to get her to eat a little from my hand and she drank some water and peed 2 times. Now come the hardest part. She has to sleep in her crate. She always sleeps with me :/ so I am sleeping on the couch with her crate right next to me. She cries every now and then. I will update in the morning. Going to grab a few hours of sleep before I get up at 2am to take her potty and give her pain meds. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

poor thing, I send you dear Chloe a lot of healing thoughts!
You are such a good mommy for sleeping in the couch right next to her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks! She seems Perkier today. I have to run to the pet food store and I don't want to leave her. :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

glad she is doing well...... she sure has more fur than what they left Chico..... they completely shaved him.....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

YOur such a good mommy, Chloe is very lucky, hope she heals real fast. Look like a nice neat job the vet did.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Evelyn, I was impressed with how "neat" it was too! I was very happy about that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad she's doing so well! Healing thoughts coming her way


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

Only good thoughts and prayers for a full recovery for Chloe!! She is a very lucky girl to have such a loving Mommy. I hope you can both get the rest you need. Look forward to updates.. take care of yourself so you can take care of her.. hugs hugs hugs!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw poor baby! My Chi has luxating patella in both knees and may need surgery for her real bad one. I'm terrified of surgery!

How does she get around? Can she walk on her own? I don't know, I'm just scared Onyx won't be able to walk or something if she has to have surgery lol I'm paranoid. I also worry about how to properly carry her without hurting her since to take her to go to the bathroom where I live, you have to go down a bunch of stairs :/


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Sending Chloe healing thoughts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor Chloe. I hope she has a quick recovery. She is looking good though xox


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Onyx said:


> Aw poor baby! My Chi has luxating patella in both knees and may need surgery for her real bad one. I'm terrified of surgery!
> 
> How does she get around? Can she walk on her own? I don't know, I'm just scared Onyx won't be able to walk or something if she has to have surgery lol I'm paranoid. I also worry about how to properly carry her without hurting her since to take her to go to the bathroom where I live, you have to go down a bunch of stairs :/


Well we have a center split house so there are a lot of stairs in our home. I carry her everywhere! She "walks" basically on 3 legs. She just started toe touching with her surgery leg today. They don't want her "walking" a lot. It all about resting doing range of motions and heat/icing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I took Chloe to a rehabilitation place today. We did laser therapy today and she will go back on Friday and Tuesday of next week. Wednesday she will get out her staples and start water therapy on Friday. It is soooo hard to keep her on the down low. I dug out our old pack and play and I am using that with her now. I put a heated throw in there on one side and a potty pad on the other. She does on as long as Ike is not out and running around. Only 38 more days until no restrictions..... But who's counting? Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Poor Chloe!! I am sending healing thoughts and prayers and wishes and hugs and kisses and hopes that all her dreams are filled with treats and her favorite chew toys!!! 

Keep getting better and better and better sweet little girl!! From Lulu and Gidget!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending love, hugs and kisses to sweet Chloe. Hope to hear she's on 100% mend very soon! xxx


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm so glad Chloe is doing well after her surgery, she looks great on the photos. It's funny isn't it how Vets give different advice ? When Bella had her surgery last year we were encouraged to start her walking immediately, we started on 5 mins daily for first week, then 10 for second week and so on and she's been fine. Keep us updated we like to know she's doing well. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww my sweet little girl, what a trooper you are!
Gentle hugs to you & your mama. Wishing for a
speedy recovery. LOTS of healing vibes coming
your way dear Chloe! :love2:


How are you feeling Nichole?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh so glad to hear she is doing well. It is so hard to keep them quiet, isn't it? Her surgery site looks good. Frankie had his surgery on May 10th and you would never know he even had surgery if you couldn't see his "shaved" leg. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Well all has been good until today .... Seems she has ripped the top 2 staples! I posted a thread for advise wether to take her to emergency.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Took her and they said it will be fine till wed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Update: Chloe is doing amazing !!! The hardest part now is to keep her from running and jumping! Thank you everyone for your prayers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

